# Mercury 25 HP 2 Stroke Owners Manual



## Cat.Tales (May 9, 2011)

Does anyone have access to a PDF file for a 2005 Mercury 25 HP 2 Stroke Owners Manual. I have a Seloc service manual but would like to look at the actual Mercury owners manual.
Thanks!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I think this should cover your motor. Just extract it to a directory and double click Cover.pdf for the Owner's Manual or DocumentFull.pdf for the user guide.

Mercury Manual


----------



## Cat.Tales (May 9, 2011)

Thanks! That's what I was looking for!


----------



## Mikejust (Apr 18, 2021)

Wonder if anyone can help. I have an aluminum 14' boat. 25hp mercury 2 stroke. Just had to put a new prop on. I got a 10-3/8 x 14 pitch. My boat is so slow now. Won't plane at all. Any suggestions on what I should have gotten?


----------

